# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  Kërkohet fëmija 7 vjeçar, Armend Ahmet Aliaj, nga Sopia e Therandës

## biligoa

Kërkohet fëmija 7 vjeçar, Armend Ahmet Aliaj, nga Sopia e Therandës

*Familjarët dhe forcat e rendit e të sigurisë, u bënë thirrje sot të gjithë qytetarëve të Kosovës që, nëse kanë, të ofrojnë informata për fëmijën 7 vjeçar, Armend Ahmet Aliaj, nga fshati Sopi e Therandës, për të cilin nuk dihet asgjë që prej dje pasdite.
“Armendi është 7 vjeç dhe është nxënës i Shkollës fillore “11 Marsi” në fshatin Sopi, nga e cila shkollë ka dalë dje pas orës së parë të mësimit, rreth orës 14.00 dhe nuk ka njoftuar askënd se ku po shkonte”, thuhet në një njoftim të policisë kosovare.*

*13.12.2007*

ARMEND ALIAJ

----------


## Radiator

E kane pa ne Tirane. Hapni syte Tiranas!

----------


## KaLajsi

Mbrem tek emisioni njerez te humbur ishin shum pran gjetjes se femijes e pash kastile deri ne fund emisionin por asnje telefonat nuk u be qe te thosht qe e kam gjetur ,u zbulua qe ai ikte per dit ne mengjes tek  restorant durrsi per te lypur , tani kush esht ne tr e ka shum te leht per ta gjetur . kjo gje gjithmon duke u bazuar ne emision .

----------


## Barby-girl

Flitet shume per te dhe shume telefonata ka por asgje konkrete,per mua fshihet dicka akoma me e madhe pas kesaj historie por se cfare nuk e di!Uroj me shpirt qe ta gjejne!

----------


## Cimo

> E kane pa ne Tirane. Hapni syte Tiranas!


Nese e ke me te tallur kete, turp te kesh. Shkerdhat Tirane

----------


## Barby-girl

> Nese e ke me te tallur kete, turp te kesh. Shkerdhat Tirane


o cimo ti e ndjek emisionin "Njerez te humbur"?duket qe jo se po ta kishe ndjek do ta kuptoje qe ai cuni nuk po tallet.ket femije e kane pare shpesh ne tirane dhe prandaj eshte vene dhe policia ne kerkim...

----------


## DJAL_PELIVAN

Uroj  Qe  Femija  Te Jet Shendosh e Mire  ,  Dhe  u  Bashkoft  Pran  Gjirit  se Familjes

----------


## Alienated

Pak e pashe mbreme kete emision, dhe me erdhi keq per kete djalin e humbur. 
Fjalet qe e kishin pare tek restoran Durresi dolen si te paverteta sepse aty pari ca njerez kishin pare nje lypes te vogel qe i ngjante shume Armendit. 
Sipas gazetareve te Njerez te Humbur, Armendi duhet kerkuar brenda Kosoves sepse s'ka te ngjare te jete ne Shqiperi.

Ajo qe me intereson te di ne kete moment eshte dicka tjeter. Si mund te lejohet nje femi 7 vjecar te kaloje kufirin pa prezencen e njerit prind ose (ne fund te fundit) pa nje leje me shkrim nga prinderit. Kjo eshte shume absurde. Une e di qe nga Maqedonia s'del dot edhe po t'i kesh 17 vjet pa lejen e prindit.

----------


## immortaL.

Alienated, mir e ke ne nje menyr ti , por ekziston edhe mundesia qe ta ken kaluar kufirin ilgalisht..

siq kam ndegjuar une tani jan duke e kerkuar edhe ne Itali..

----------


## Barby-girl

> Alienated, mir e ke ne nje menyr ti , por ekziston edhe mundesia qe ta ken kaluar kufirin ilgalisht..
> 
> siq kam ndegjuar une tani jan duke e kerkuar edhe ne Itali..



ky eshte informacion i fshehte disi,mos jepni shume informacione publike ne lidhje me italine,ndoshta u prishim pune gazetareve ne kerkimin e tyre!

----------


## Bl3ri

Akoma se kan gjetur Armendin ?
Ne kete emision sa kam ndjekur une sepse nuk ndoqa gjith emisionin derisa isha prane Tv nuk degjova te permendin rastin e Armendit.

Uroj qe sa me shpejt te gjejn kete engjull te vogel

----------


## Mr_Beni

Pershendetje, 

Per te gjithe ata te cilet nuk e kane marre vesh, fatkeqesisht femija eshte gjetur i vdekur. Nuk gjej fjale per te pershkruar keqardhjen per kete femije qe me te drejte dikush e kishte quajtur ketu "engjell te vogel", sepse te tille jane gjithe femijet  :oh: 
Qe ne momentet e para kur u prezantua historia ne emisionin "Njerez te humbur" gazetaret verifikuan informacionet qe vinin nga qytetaret e Tiranes se femija ishte pare tek ish-restorant "Durresi" ne kryeqytet. Ai femije kishte vertet nje ngjashmeri shume te madhe por nuk ishte Armendi, por quhej Leo pasi e takova personalisht. Qe ne fillim ishte si piste e dyshimte qe ai te ishte ne Tirane por natyrisht qe nuk mund te anashkaloheshin sinjalizimet qe vinin per te. 
Me vone u tha se ishte gjetur nje femije ne nje kosh plehrash po prape ne Shqiperi por u zbulua qe ky ishte thjesht mashtrim dhe nuk u publikua ne "Njerez te humbur". 
Pista me e mundshme mbetej ajo e Suharekes, aty ku kishte humbur djali dhe per ate u punua goxha qe te zbulohej dicka. 
Me vone, gjate punes, gazetaret e emisionit "Njerez te humbur"  paten sinjalizime se djali nuk kishte dale kurre nga Kosova por disa persona kishin gisht ne rrembimin e tij...Nuk u publikuan asnjehere konkretisht keto informacione pasi djali ishte ne rrezik dhe keto info iu kaluan policise me shpresen se do te gjendej gjalle. 
Javet e fundit u mor vesh per nje kufome te nje femije e cila ishte gjetur ne nje breg lumi ne afersi te vendit ku jetonte Armendi i vogel. 
Shpresat ishin te kota...ne gjithe Kosoven, policia nuk kishte zyrtarisht te denoncuar si te humbur nje femije te asaj moshe e sidomos te atij vendi....
Situaten e mori ne dore mjeksia ligjore dhe trupi i pajete i femijes u dergua ne Kroaci qe ti nenshtrohej analizave te ADN-se. Pas pak kohesh erdhi konfirmimi zyrtar: trupi i pajete i femijes i perkiste vogelushit Armend Aliaj...
Nga hetimet e tyre dhe nga informacionet e marra nga emisioni "Njerez te humbur" autoritetet policore te Kosoves jane ende ne hetim e siper per te zbuluar fajtoret e ketij krimi makaber, duke patur nje piste dhe rreth tre persona te dyshuar. 
Me poshte po ju percjell ne menyre kronologjike ngjarjen dhe ne fund konfirmimin zyrtar nga autoritetet policore te Kosoves per identifikimin e trupit te pajete te Armend Aliaj. 
I shpreh ngushellime familjareve dhe u prefte ne paqe trupi dhe shpirti i Armendit te vogel....!!!


Ka qenë data 11 dhjetor 2007, ora 2 e mbasdites. Ashtu sic bënte përditë, Armend Aliaj, është drejtuar për në shkollën fillore 11 marsi ku dhe studionte. Pasi ka mbaruar orën e parë të mësimit, në pritje të fillimit të orës tjetër, Armendi ka marrë cantën dhe është drejtuar për tek dera. Duke përfituar nga rrëmuja e krijuar në klasë ai ka ikur pa u vënë re nga askush. Mësueset kanë deklaruar se ai kishte kërkuar 2-3 herë gjatë ditës që të ikte më herët në shtëpi. Pasi ka kaluar derën e shkollës askush nuk e ka parë më... Por mungesa e 7-vjecarit është ndier shpejt nga mësuesit dhe shokët e tij. Familja e alarmuar ishte drejtuar në zyrat e policisë lokale duke denoncuar humbjen e djalit të tyre. Shërbimi Policor i Kosovës, UNMIK, Trupat Mbrojtëse të Kosovë, KFOR etj, u vunë në lëvizje të mënjëhershme për të rënë në gjurmë të Armend Aliaj. Kontrolle intensive u kryen në të gjitha pikat kufitare dhe në të gjitha vendet e mundshme ku mendohej se mund të mbahej Armendi. Fatkeqësisht kërkimet dolën pa rezultat. Banoret e zones kane deklaruar se ne momentin kur ka ndodhur ngjarja eshte pare te qarkulloje nje autoveture me targa te Shqiperise. Shkolla fillore 11 Marsi ndodhet ne skaj te rruges qe te con ne drejtim te Suharekes dhe Prizrenit. Fshati Sopi eshte i pozicionuar ne nje pozite gjeografike qe lidh shume fshatra me njeri  tjetrin. Mendohet se femija eshte rrëmbyer per qellime trafikimi dhe mund te jete zhvendosur ne drejtim te Italise ose te Shqiperise. Qe prej 11 dhjetorit 2007 nuk dihet asgje per fatin e Armend Aliaj.

Gazeta "Albania"

------------------------------------------------


*U identifikua kufoma e fëmijës Armend Aliaj nga Sopia e Suharekës*

Prishtinë, 15 maj 2008 - Rezultatet e ADN-së të ardhura nga Republika e Kroacisë kanë konstatuar se trupi i pajetë i gjetur afro dy muaj më parë në Lumin e fshatit Leshan të Suharekës është i fëmijës 7- vjeçar Armend Aliaj nga Sopia e Suharekës.

Zëvendëskomandanti i hetimeve rajonale në Prizren, Nexhmi Krasniqi ka bërë të ditur se me këto rezultate është mbyllur vetëm një episod i enigmës së zhdukjes së fëmijës, ndërkohë që hetimet e mëtejme do të fokusohen në rrethanat në të cilat fëmija ka përfunduar i vdekur në lum. Nuk është vërejtur ndonjë shenjë e dhunës e ushtruar në trupin e tij, njofton Krasniqi. Ai ka vënë në pah se hetimet po zhvillohen më çdo drejtim dhe tash për tash policia nuk ka gjetur asnjë provë materiale, apo ndonjë rrobë të tij që do të mund të kishte lidhshmëri me vdekjen. Armendi, nxënës i klasës së parë është zhdukur më 11 dhjetor të vitit të kaluar derisa kishte dalë nga shkolla fillore 7 Marsi në Sopi të Suharekës rreth orës 14:30, pas orës së parë të mësimit. Trupi i tij është gjetur rastësisht më 17 mars të këtij viti në bregun e lumit në Leshan nga dy fëmijë që po kalon në afërsi.

_(Ky eshte konfirmimi zyrtar nga ana e autoriteteve policore te Kosoves)_

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Gjynah mer pse e bene...

----------


## mesia4ever

Sa keq, ngushllime familjes se tij

----------


## Dorontina

Nuk ka pas ndoj operacion ne trup (trafik organesh ? )

dihet se ne ks feijt nuk jan te sigurt te enden vetun...
ngushllime familes ..

----------


## Mr_Beni

> Nuk ka pas ndoj operacion ne trup (trafik organesh ? )
> 
> dihet se ne ks feijt nuk jan te sigurt te enden vetun...
> ngushllime familes ..


Jo nuk ka patur asnje shenje operacioni ne trup, keshtu qe nuk eshte marre per trafik organesh megjithse ai ka qene dyshimi i pare. Ka arsye te tjera....

----------


## Embelsira

> Jo nuk ka patur asnje shenje operacioni ne trup, keshtu qe nuk eshte marre per trafik organesh megjithse ai ka qene dyshimi i pare. Ka arsye te tjera....


Po ndonje dhunim seksual ?

----------

